# DeWalt and Makita accessory compatibility?



## SamV (Nov 2, 2011)

So I gave up on the Elu96e for now and got myself a DeWalt DW622k for a job that I need to finish this week.

But I have a quick question, does anyone have or use a Makita RP2301 Router? I'm trying to find out if it has the same size rods and and distance between centres as the DW622k so I can use a Buy Makita RP2301 Router Adaptor to Fit SP6000 Guide Rail from Axminster, fast delivery for the UK


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Sam

I doubt it. The RP2301 uses 10mm guide rods at (I think) the same centres as the deWalt DW625. The DW613/DW615/DW621/DW622and MOF69/MOF96 have 8mm rods and the same centres as the Makita RP1110. All these routers are compatible with the Trend N/COMPASS, but the larger routers aren't compatible because the fence rods are spaced too far apart

An alternative might be to look at the Festool guide rail adaptor for their rail system. This should work on a Makita guide rail as well (my Festool TS55 saw works on Makita guide rails) and the smaller Festool routers (OF900/OF1000/OF1010) certainly use the same diameter guide rods (8mm) as the DW621/MOF96. I'll check my kit in the morning to see if the guide rail adaptor for my OF1000 works with a DW622. If it does you could be business another way

As an aside it is often worth taking a pass through the Trend Machinery compatibilities page to ascertain such information

Regards

Phil


----------



## SamV (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello Phil, it was the first place I looked but the entire Makita range on there is missing that info! They really don't want to make it easy for you.

This is the bit where I kick myself, I only brought the router yesterday and it was a choice between the 622 and the 625. I opted for the 622 for the better dust extraction as I don't have a dedicated space for working. Usually around the house or the office!

If you could check if the festool guide works that'd be fab and I'd owe you a pint!

Cheers,
Sam


----------



## SamV (Nov 2, 2011)

Any luck Phil?


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

SamV said:


> Any luck Phil?


Hi Sam

Well the Festool came back today and I'm afraid it was a no go, the Festool guide rails are the same diameter but spaced much wider. 

However, I've found that Bosch still sell a guide rail adaptor for their older guide rail system (not the new Mafell-derived one introduced with the GKT55 GCE plunge/rail saw) and this was designed tio fit the earlier FSN-style rails, such as this. Fortunately I still have a couple of those rails so I should be able to compare them directly with my everyday Festool rails to check the cross-compatibility. The adaptor is the catchily number item #2 609 200 143 and it will fit all current and many older Bosch routers. I've had Bosch routers in the past and I can tell you that the smaller ones use an 8mm (5/16in, actually) diameter fence rod with exactly the same rod spacings as the smaller deWalt routers (e.g. DW613/DW615/DW621/DW622 and their many siblings, closes and predecessors - see my other posts for further models) - the fence from an Elu MOF96 pops straight onto a Bosch GOF900ACE and works (been there, done that!). So I know that the adaptor I've found will work with your router and works with the Bosch guide rail system. All that remains is to find out if it will work with a Makita or Festool rail. I'll come back to you on that one

Regards

Phil


----------



## SamV (Nov 2, 2011)

You are quite possibly the most helpful person on the internet  I look forward to hearing how you get on


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

OK. A little update. The Festool guide rail adaptor runs on a Bosch guide rail perfectly. The "bump" in the Bosch guide rail appears to be that same height as that in the Festool guide rails (and therefore also Metabo, Hilti, Makita and Protool guide rails which are identical in profile to the Festool. although the Makita does have an extra edge shape but that doesn't interfere with this investigation) despite the rails being otherwise incompatible. I've asked Sam to measure the *bump" in his guide rail so that we can have final confirmation that this compatibility is bi-directional

Regards

Phil


----------



## SamV (Nov 2, 2011)

Just thought I'd update here as well, the bump is 15.93mm wide. I'm guessing the height isn't going to matter too much?


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

SamV said:


> Just thought I'd update here as well, the bump is 15.93mm wide. I'm guessing the height isn't going to matter too much?


Well the Bosch rail "bump" measures at 15.9mm across and is the same height as that on the Festool rail, and the Festool rail is compatible with the Makita rail (I run a TS55 on a Makita rail regularly), so that leads me to believe that the Bosch adaptor I found will work on a Makita/Festool rail (and for that matter the newer rails from Metabo, Hilti rails, etc)

Hope that this solves your problem

Regards

Phil


----------



## SamV (Nov 2, 2011)

Top job my man! Thankyou


----------

